# MarinaScape - New super luxury development!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wow! another dubai marina project has been approved!

http://www.marinascape.com










http://www.dubaiphotomedia.com/dubai/doc_cont.asp?id=25369


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

also brand new projects added to sticky thread "OVERVIEW OF ALL NEW TOWERS!!!"

i've already posted 69 new towers!!! check em out!!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Love the spires on this one
Again something eles that say must go down to Marina area and just stroll around see what new signs are up and the lay out now for the "before" photos.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Yip I added these last week when I saw the ad for the first time. Trances these remind me of the tower in Kings Cross on top of the tunnel going to rose bay


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

what the one wiht the poo on sticks out the front ?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

poo sticks ?????? I was thinking of elan tower next to the millenium hyatt


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

The office for this place is in my building
will have to get details soon and are selling well
26 and 34 Floors High
I had the plot number but lost it


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

maybe a pic of a real live model!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Plot Number 2-K , 2-L & 2-M
We can go in when you pick me up


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

has its own thead now
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=120507


----------

